# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  Sourwood City Modern Map

## Janden

So I had so much fun on the previous map, I decided to do another one and try to improve upon the things I felt were lacking. This one will also be 24 inches square, for printability. I'm using the pen tool in PS for the roads this time instead of Illustrator. Plain background, then I made the islands by taking actual islands and just combining them to make new ones. 

I will probably redo the lesser streets, which you can see I started already.

----------


## Janden

Nixed the smaller roads and redid them. Will probably finish those in the next pass. Then I'll likely add some buildings and other fixtures, like the bridges. I will also include a grid overlay and probably some icons so people can decorate the map however they want.

----------


## Falconius

Thats pretty cool.  It looks a lot like what I remember from GTA's Liberty City.  The only thing that really doesn't read well to me is having a giant city on a small island, but I guess it does occasionally occur, it could just be my own preconceptions.

----------


## Azélor

It's great, I like the style. 

I wonder, why are bridges double bridges?

----------

